# Fred, the pneumatic ground breaker



## DirtyZ

So yeah, new to the forum and working on my first prop to hopefully be finished before the upcoming festivities. Not that everyone hasn't already seen a Casa Fear Zombie before... I'll post pics of my build anyway. 

Basic Frame









I decided that I wanted to give mine a bit better definition in the chest area than I've seen in other builds, so he doesn't look like he's just flopping around on the ground. I think I'm happy with it but may do some tweaking once he's clothed.









Also, notice that I wrapped the plywood in burlap. Fred is going to be placed in a pine mulch bed and this should be perfect camo for the base.









Head just propped on with a milk jug inside









That's about it for now. Waiting on clevis brackets from Monster Guts before I can really go any further. Should be here tomorrow via Fedex. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## halstaff

Looking good! You'll love this prop. Mine gets a lot of scares.


----------



## DirtyZ

I had some issues with fedex today but I tracked my package down and picked up my brackets, solenoids, and controller. Got my cylinders mounted and hopefully get some more done tomorrow. I might experiment with running a pvc "spine" down to the base of the wire chest and hooking up a low resistance spring between it and the plywood in an attempt to have it come back to center instead of leaning to one side when the cylinders relax from their extended positions.


----------



## DirtyZ

Finally found something I'm okay with for a jacket.


----------



## DirtyZ

More done today.

Fred received his well deserved "Braaaaaains!"



























Went to Radio Shack as well today to pick up a PIR sensor that the internets said they had in stock. They didn't have what I wanted and the guy handed me a sensor he said would work. I was halfway home before I realized he had actually given me an infrared receiver and not a passive sensor.


----------



## robp790

What kind of controller - I mean brains- Does Fred use? I like the way you mounted the box to the valves. Great Idea!


----------



## DirtyZ

It's what Monster Guts is selling as "Raw Brains". Also know as the PC2 from Pimp My Prop. Push button programming integrated with an MP3 soundboard. Decided I'd take it easy on myself the first go around.  As far as mounting goes, I just took a look at all my spare brackets and such from my various home PC builds and used what worked at the time. I think the actual brackets were some spares from my liquid cooling setup. My wife wasn't too pleased about the prospect of losing one of her "good" Tupperware containers, but as far as I can tell it had never been used. I say it went to a good cause. On the lookout for a decent set of speakers now. Missed out on a really nice set of logitechs that were being clearanced out at OfficeMax.com for $10.


----------



## DirtyZ

Fred has a spine!



















And also permanent head placement



















His spine is made of 1-1/4" PVC pipe with a rubber collar on top to keep it from slipping out the bottom. I've got a length of latex tubing tied to a washer and fed up inside the PVC being held by a bolt right below the center 2x4. It's then held at the base by having it tied to a U-bolt.

I'm hoping, with the resistance of the latex and flow control valves on both the inlet and exhaust, that I will be able to get some pretty lifelike movement out of him!


----------



## DirtyZ

Fred is alive! but my phone is not recording sound right now so I'm not sure I even want to post a video at this time.


----------



## DirtyZ

Video update


----------



## Spooky1

I like the motion on this guy. Nice job.


----------



## Lunatic

Bravo DirtyZ...I love it! Great motion. Wish I had one. You're going to have some fun with that thing!


----------



## charisma

what kind of cylinder do you use (stroke90mm?)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolZ that is really cool! I like the sound along with the motion...sounds like he is trying to shake free of the grave dirt. Niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## kprimm

Very nice smooth motion, I think adding the flow controls in like that might be the way to go. I love mine and it gets alot of scares. Mine is pretty violent and last year I upgraded some of the hardware and added lock nuts to everything. When he goes off, people are moving quick. You are going to love this prop.


----------



## skid_68

Great prop! Can you tell me what the specs are for your cylinders? Also I love the movement. You mentioned flow control valves. This is what helps with the smooth movement?


----------



## Headless

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippofeet

I have to go to Radio Shack every now and then for work. Always with great trepidation. That's the last resort of the desperate, as far as I'm concerned. The sales people are about as far from techies as you can get, at least in a college town. And what is shown as in stock online has no bearing as to what might be in that drawer...


----------

